# Biting like a little machine gun



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike seems to get grumpy sometimes and bites like crazy not hard or anything. He is about 13 weeks old now. Do cockatiels teeth? I guess he is just tired and bites when he is grumpy gets sritched the wrong way or I offer him something he does not want, like corn . Does anyone have any tips. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike seems to get grumpy sometimes and bites like crazy not hard or anything. He is about 13 weeks old now. Do cockatiels teeth? I guess he is just tired and bites when he is grumpy gets sritched the wrong way or I offer him something he does not want, like corn . Does anyone have any tips. Thanks for the help.


my Ollie does the same thing one minute he is sweet and looking for a head scritch the next minute he is attacking my hand...lol of course it doesn't hurt but i just tell him no and remove him from my hand for a mintue or two and then I let him come back
I found this info on the internet
No": Like other pets and children, the word "no" is key to owning a parrot. Early on, teach your bird a no-type word to associate with stopping an action. The necessity of this will probably first rear its head when your bird is in the "teething" stage. Of course birds do not have teeth, but they do go through a stage where they mouth play (usually with their owners) and they test how far you will let them go with biting, and how far it can get them. If they bite too hard say "no" in a stern, abrupt, firm voice and glare at them straight in the eye (some people choose to use the word "ouch" for this specific training exercise). Because you stop the playing and use a shocking voice, the bird will learn to associate "no" with the play session being taken away. In addition, the stern, loud voice is often shocking enough to get the bird to stop its activities. Teaching your parrot "no" will be important if he ever gets ahold of a dangerous object in play, or attempts to get himself into a dangerous situation when out of the cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cockatiels are also known to bluff, they will look like biting but not actually do it properly. As long as you ignore it and reward him when he stops with the biting, lol, i think he'll get past this stage. If you think it's because he's tired/grumpy try giving him an earlier bed time. I like to have my two in bed by 9pm.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

If he's not doing it hard its probably just a little nibble. Not a real bite. My cockatiels do that sometimes. They've never actually bitten me hard.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks I will tell him no. And I do hope he gets out of this stage and never really bites hard. It is not a preening nibble. Thanks for the help


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thanks I will tell him no. And I do hope he gets out of this stage and never really bites hard. It is not a preening nibble. Thanks for the help


I am sure he will get out of this stage, in time he will learn


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I've found my nip if i do something they don't like. or fake a bit. They will grab onto me but just lightly hold it trying to get power of me. Then its just cage time.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Maya pecks at me continuously... like a "PECK PECK PECK PECK PECK!!!!" 

Not biting, more of a hacking, or a pecking like i said before. I realised they are not getting enough sleep though, so im going to try and increase that amount... I will start tonight 

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's normal. They don't do it hard (atleast they shouldn't). Mine likes to do this open wing/hiss/fake bite thing if I hit the wrong spot during a head scritch or something.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Mine likes to do this open wing/hiss/fake bite thing if I hit the wrong spot during a head scritch or something.


Cookie does that too, she's so particular about how i should scratch her head.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Cookie does that too, she's so particular about how i should scratch her head.


Spoiled brats! God forbid I do the wrong way..lol
My mom tried once and she just got hissed at..


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Mine likes to do this open wing/hiss/fake bite thing if I hit the wrong spot during a head scritch or something.


 Slush will do that if i poke her with her own feather. We were going at it for about 15 mins. I would poke her. She would chew the feather. I would poke her again and if i pulled the feather away she would chase after it with her wings up and chew it. Then i would repoke her and she would keep going. She could do it all day.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I find with Ollie if I am giving him head scratches and I stop thats when you goes at my fingers like why are you stopping did I tell you to...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

ha ha. He has you wraped around his toe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> ha ha. He has you wraped around his toe


your right he does, he knows how much I love him...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hugs seems to think he can get cuddles when ever you want. Even if it includes comming down on your bed while you are trying to decide to get up or just lie there and think. Although no thinking gets done with him around.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Hugs seems to think he can get cuddles when ever you want. Even if it includes comming down on your bed while you are trying to decide to get up or just lie there and think. Although no thinking gets done with him around.


lol.....I hear that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that as they get older their bites don't usually get stronger.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Hugs seems to think he can get cuddles when ever you want.


You mean he can't????  LOL!!


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Hehe Lea is starting to ease up on her biting, she would attack my fingers in her cage but doesn't anymore, now she will hiss and bite at me when she is at the back of my neck digging her claws in and I try to get her off


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> You mean he can't???? LOL!!


 Not when its time for bed lol.


----------

